# BFP 8 Days Past Ovidrel, is it the Ovidrel?



## AnnaCat09

Hi Ladies! This cycle I took clomid and Ovidrel after they saw a 3cm and 2cm follicle ready to go. I am currently 8 days past the Ovidrel shot and couldn't help my self but to POAS this morning and it was a BFP. I've been really nauseous and emotional for the last couple days oh and my sense of smell has been heightened also. 

Do you think its the Ovidrel causing the BFP or could I really be?


----------



## xxDreamxx

It could be, it can take 10-14 days for it to clear but that being said, keep testing same day each day or 2nd day and if the lines get darker then it's your hcg increasing and a definite BFP


----------



## AnnaCat09

Thanks, Dream. The BFP wasn't faint either, it was as clear as day, which makes me think it was more so the Ovidrel than an actual BFP. I'll keep testing.......


----------



## xxDreamxx

When I tested mine at 14dpo trigger and 4 days past small injection boost of ovidrel, I had a faint barely there pink line which got darker each day. I didn't test out the trigger though so don't know what day it lightened and then started getting darker again. 

Good luck.... Keep testing :)


----------



## flagirlie7

I am 9 dpt and had a faint positive today again (did one for fun 1 dpt, and then two days ago, faint pos.). As a matter of fact, they all kinda looked faint and almost identical!


----------



## AnnaCat09

I took another test this morning 9dpt and it was + again. I wouldn't consider it faint either, clear as day, same as yesterday. I've read so many conflicting estimates of when Ovidrel leaves your system it seems like its anywhere from 6-14 days.

Flag - Did your doctor tell you when it should be out of your system? Mine didn't.


----------



## valentine1

My ovidrel for my ivf cycle was out of my system 8 days later. I tested the Sunday and I had triggered the previous Saturday! Could be either but keep testing and goodluck!


----------



## AnnaCat09

Tested this morning and it was still positive but it's getting lighter. :(


----------



## flagirlie7

AnnaCat09 said:


> I took another test this morning 9dpt and it was + again. I wouldn't consider it faint either, clear as day, same as yesterday. I've read so many conflicting estimates of when Ovidrel leaves your system it seems like its anywhere from 6-14 days.
> 
> Flag - Did your doctor tell you when it should be out of your system? Mine didn't.

Huh they only said NOT to test for 14 days after my IUI! hmmm


----------



## AnnaCat09

14 dpt will be this friday, which seems like the HPT will be more accurate. But since I'm a POAS ADDICT I bought 8 cheapies and 3 FRER, I plan on testing with the cheapies til Friday then I'll move on to the FRER after that.


----------



## AnnaCat09

Hey ladies, I'm still getting faint BFP, I am now 13 days past ovidrel trigger. The nausea has gotten worse also, any thoughts?


----------



## flagirlie7

AnnaCat09 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still getting faint BFP, I am now 13 days past ovidrel trigger. The nausea has gotten worse also, any thoughts?

Sounds promising! Keep testing to see if it gets darker, I guess that's what people suggest here. I am 12 days past Ov and negative.


----------



## aimze

Anna I was told 14days after iui...On my first iui I tested on 12dpiui an got a faint positive which was a correct bfp but on my second iui I got a positive 12dpiui but turns out it was the trigger...

It all depends on people's shapes an sizes an how you retain the hcg..

Hope it gets darker x


----------



## AnnaCat09

Hello ladies! My doctor just called this morning with the results of my CD 21 progesterone level and it was 42.7!!! I did get a super faint + this morning and the doctor says all this means it is a true BFP! I am very excited but with lots of reservations considering my last two pregnancies in the last 5 months have ended in early miscarriage. 

She did mention that this level was elevated, could this mean multiples? (secretly hoping)


----------



## aimze

Hey Anna...progesterone doesn't indicate pregnancy..your body has a rise s progesterone in hope to have a pregnancy then it drops just before your period...my progesterone on a non pregnant cycle was 70...

When is your day 14after iui? Hope it is your bfp xx


----------



## barbikins

xxDreamxx said:


> It could be, it can take 10-14 days for it to clear but that being said, keep testing same day each day or 2nd day and if the lines get darker then it's your hcg increasing and a definite BFP

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember when we were chatting about you getting your bfp & I can't believe what's happened to you. Do you mind if I ask what happened?:cry:


----------



## barbikins

AnnaCat09 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still getting faint BFP, I am now 13 days past ovidrel trigger. The nausea has gotten worse also, any thoughts?

I've never had the trigger last to 13dpo. I had 10dpo & then pretty much as faint as it gets for 13dpo & I didn't get pregnant. The second IUI I had I was pregnant (but chemical miscarriage) & it started getting darker at 11dpo in the evening. Is it getting darker?


----------



## barbikins

My clinic told me 1-1/2 weeks for the trigger to leave the system. However everyone has a different metabolism & some days its 6 days, some 13 days..some maybe more?


----------



## popchick75

I had always heard 14 days at the most to get the trigger out of your system, but mine last anywhere from 14 to 20 days at least. I'm still testing out the trigger even after AF is here.


----------



## AnnaCat09

Thanks for the info ladies. When the dr called I told her I got a faint positive an she was convince it was a true bfp. An hour after that call I started AF so it was the trigger 14 days after. On to next month............


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am sorry (hugs) good luck for next month.

I am waiting for my period after losing my baby, I am 2 weeks post induction so have a way off yet. 

One thing I remember the fertility nurses telling me when I was pregnant and it's different each clinic/country is that once pregnancy is confirmed, in a fertility pregnancy they like progesterone above 75, where in a normal conceived without any assistance pregnancy, above 40 is good. Mine started 108 at CDO 18 and the dipped to 74.8, then 54 before the progesterone meds kicked in. But again, each clinics protocols are different and each woman is different.


----------



## AnnaCat09

Thanks dream. Good luck to you too!!


----------

